# Copyright-Notiz am Anfang jeder Quellcode-Datei?



## romulus (5. Mrz 2007)

Beim Browsen im Sourcecode von OpenSource-Programmen fand ich bis jetzt immer eine lange und ausführliche Copyright-Notiz am Anfang jeder Java-Datei. Weiß jemand, warum das allgemein so gehandhabt wird? Warum reicht es anscheinend nicht, einfach eine license.txt oder so im Programm-Ordner abzulegen, oder vielleicht etwas in der About-Box des Programms anzuzeigen?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2007)

Weil aus Quelltext oft und gerne im Internet zitiert wird zum Bleistift.


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2007)

Außerdem werden bei manchen Problemen nur einzelne Quelltextdateien im Web gespeichert, daher ist es sinnvoll, in JEDER Datei einen Copyrightvermerk zu platzieren.

In meinen mach ich das immer auf Deutsch (muss mal gesagt werden, denn jeder, der bisher meine Quellcodes las, war Deutscher oder konnte zumindest Deutsch  )...


----------



## JPKI (5. Mrz 2007)

Verzeihung, der Gast da oben war ich, hab vergessen, dass ich meine Cookies gelöscht hab und mich nochmal einloggen musste...


----------



## Lim_Dul (5. Mrz 2007)

Beispielsweise steht auf der Seite zur GPL:



> If you develop a new program, and you want it to be of the greatest possible use to the public, the best way to achieve this is to make it free software which everyone can redistribute and change under these terms.
> 
> To do so, attach the following notices to the program. *It is safest to attach them to the start of each source file to most effectively convey the exclusion of warranty; and each file should have at least the "copyright" line and a pointer to where the full notice is found. *


http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html#SEC4

Und es tut ja nicht weh, dass da einzufügen.


----------



## romulus (6. Mrz 2007)

Okay, das klingt einigermaßen vernünftig.  :### Dank an alle für die Antworten!


----------

